# Oberon Charms.....YAY!



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I wrote a email asking if they'd sell some charms.  There were a few I loved, and would love to decorate my Kindle in.  Here was my response:

Dear Brittay, 
          Thanks for the enthusiastic email. I loved getting your comments. Due to the interest in the charms we have made some more and will be posting them on our site in the next couple of weeks. Check back soon to see the big selection. !! 
                                                    Thanks,
                                                          Becca
I'm so very excited, maybe now I can get the sleeping cat charm I've been wanting.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL.....as if we weren't in enough trouble on that site.....

I have a new BorsaBella that doesn't yet have a zipper charm. Guess I'll wait a little longer!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> LOL.....as if we weren't in enough trouble on that site.....
> 
> I have a new BorsaBella that doesn't yet have a zipper charm. Guess I'll wait a little longer!


I know, my husband should hide with his wallet!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, I'm glad I saw this. I was going to order some of their bookmarks just to get the charms I wanted. I'll keep checking. I want the frog on the lily pad. I think I'm going to try gluing it on my cover button.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yayyyy!  How great is this company, everytime we've asked for something, they do it!  Gotta love 'em!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yayyyy! How great is this company, everytime we've asked for something, they do it! Gotta love 'em!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, they are great. I wish I could afford to buy even more of their beautiful covers too.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I love there charms and have been coveting some of their hair clips. Now that I cute my hair I'm trying to figure out if I can justify getting one. Could always say I'm going to grow it back (not!).

The charms would make nice necklaces too!

theresam


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

So how does this work with the charms?   I've read a bunch of posts on accessories, and I'm not sure I understand....   a charm gets sent with each Oberon, but you don't get to pick which one, is that right?

And do they actually *need* a charm as a fastener or something, or is this purely decoration?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

At this time, charms are essentially a gift with purchase; they often relate to the product you're buying, but not always. A few people have made special requests that have been honored, but for the most part, Oberon chooses what to send.  And no, they're not a necessity, but attaching one to the bungee that closes the Kindle cover makes that bungee easier to put onto & take off of the securing button.

Plus they're cute.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> At this time, charms are essentially a gift with purchase; they often relate to the product you're buying, but not always. A few people have made special requests that have been honored, but for the most part, Oberon chooses what to send. And no, they're not a necessity, but attaching one to the bungee that closes the Kindle cover makes that bungee easier to put onto & take off of the securing button.
> 
> Plus they're cute.


Yes, not needed....just very cute


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> At this time, charms are essentially a gift with purchase; they often relate to the product you're buying, but not always. A few people have made special requests that have been honored, but for the most part, Oberon chooses what to send. And no, they're not a necessity, but attaching one to the bungee that closes the Kindle cover makes that bungee easier to put onto & take off of the securing button.
> 
> Plus they're cute.


Cute sounds like a necessity to me...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Cute sounds like a necessity to me...


Okay, maybe its needed


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

It's soo needed, it's been soo much easier to get the bungee to open my cover!!

theresam


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> It's soo needed, it's been soo much easier to get the bungee to open my cover!!
> 
> theresam


That is very true


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, so tonight I will have to tell my husband I need extra charms.  It does make it easier to open the cover...plus how could I just pick one?  My tree of life charm is so lonely...it needs a few friends....perhaps a sleeping kitten.  LOL!!! Hmmmm.....sounds like I have a good plan


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

YA MEAN I am gonna get a free charm with my Kindle 2 YAAAAAAY!!! I was wondering how I was going to get that little bungee off the button!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

docjered said:


> YA MEAN I am gonna get a free charm with my Kindle 2 YAAAAAAY!!! I was wondering how I was going to get that little bungee off the button!


Which one did you get?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the same as the charms, but I just ran across the scent amulets (the detail!!) and the PENDANTS!! ($14.00 and they look to be exquisite!). They have the cat as a pendant and some really wonderful new to me designs...(pendants under jewelry). Oh, and the necklaces!

(Amulets and necklaces pricier than pendants..)

Favorite Amulet:









Gingko

Favorite Necklace:









Eternity Knot


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Those are sooooo beautiful!

Betsy


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

that one is so cute


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm very happy about this. There are still a couple I'm looking for (I'd really love the celtic knot one) and I hope they do a frog one and a butterfly. 

They make removing the bungee so much easier and they're so cute!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That's so cool. So they do listen to their customers!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kind said:


> That's so cool. So they do listen to their customers!!


Yes, they are awesome


----------



## Dayfrost (Jan 11, 2009)

I have my eye on several of their charms! Can't wait...
In the mean time I remembered another vendor for the renaissance faire folks thats makes great charms also
I especially loved the leaf one http://www.fellowshipfoundry.com/perl-bin/catalog.cgi?ITEM=P212


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Got my Oberon cover today by the UPSanta  . I got the tree of live cover, saddle, and they sent a charm of the tree of life, too. Now my Kindle2 is all decked out and ready to go. (for those interested, I got an ebay skin of the American flag, to honor my three young sons who are all in the active military).

Jered


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you for sharing.  I have the tree of life charm too...hoping to add more to my collection very soon


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

docjered said:


> Got my Oberon cover today by the UPSanta . I got the tree of live cover, saddle, and they sent a charm of the tree of life, too. Now my Kindle2 is all decked out and ready to go. (for those interested, I got an ebay skin of the American flag, to honor my three young sons who are all in the active military).
> 
> Jered


Congrats on the cover, Jered, and even bigger congrats on three brave sons.

Betsy


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

AWWW thanks. Should probably be posted elsewhere, but couldnt resist a reply. I named by little e-book Glory, too, for the flag and the fact that we can all celebrate the freedom of the printed word and our access to it! That's one of the many liberties my boys are defending, so I do my part, too, however small.

Jered


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

docjered said:


> AWWW thanks. Should probably be posted elsewhere, but couldnt resist a reply. I named by little e-book Glory, too, for the flag and the fact that we can all celebrate the freedom of the printed word and our access to it! That's one of the many liberties my boys are defending, so I do my part, too, however small.
> 
> Jered


You should be very proud


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words. But I have hijacked this thread long enough. I just checked, and don't see the charms as a purchase item from Oberon (as of yet)... but their "ornaments" are beautiful... now I need to dig out my credit card (again, sigh).

Jered


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

docjered said:


> Got my Oberon cover today by the UPSanta . I got the tree of live cover, saddle, and they sent a charm of the tree of life, too. Now my Kindle2 is all decked out and ready to go. (for those interested, I got an ebay skin of the American flag, to honor my three young sons who are all in the active military).
> 
> Jered


Jered I know you are proud of your boys! Thanks for their service to our country and defending our freedom.

Linda


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I got my butterfly and celtic horses charm today....beautiful


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I got my butterfly and celtic horses charm today....beautiful


Am I remembering right that you wanted to make something with the horse charm for your son?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Am I remembering right that you wanted to make something with the horse charm for your son?


Yes, a necklace


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yes, a necklace


Pics when you're done, please?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I just got my welsh dragon and leaf charms, and once again, the pix on the Oberon website do not do them justice: they are absolutely gorgeous  !!!!!!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

How does one attach the charm to the bungee?


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's a thread describing how to affix a charm to the elastic bungee on an Oberon cover, KindleMom.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you, jesspark!  So simple!  I may have to take my charm off of my keyring and put in on my case.  

Or possibly just get another one.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Pics when you're done, please?


Sure....I am going to probably just use a black cord necklace...not sure yet.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

You guys like these charms?? I can get them to people for $9/charm plus whatever it costs to ship (regular post mail probably $1.75 to ship from Canada??). They come in a variety of colors


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

just got an oberon sun and world tree charm today.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My neice loves my butterfly charm...so I will be making her a necklace too. So the celtic horses and butterfly charm are now going to be necklaces....I just bought the black cords from Amazon...3 pk for $16.00 even. I might have to by myself another charm and make me a necklace too, 

For anyone who wants to by cord necklaces..here is my link to Amazon where I got it. Just click on the pic.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Kind said:


> You guys like these charms?? I can get them to people for $9/charm plus whatever it costs to ship (regular post mail probably $1.75 to ship from Canada??). They come in a variety of colors


I love them. How big are they? I love the fish and the turtle.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I love them. How big are they? I love the fish and the turtle.


Little bit smaller then a quarter (US 25 cent coin)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kind said:


> Little bit smaller then a quarter (US 25 cent coin)


I love the hummingbird....are they pewter too?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I love the hummingbird....are they pewter too?


Yep. They are pewter (lead free), with glass as one can see.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kind said:


> Yep. They are pewter (lead free), with glass as one can see.


Do you happen to have the hummingbird in blue?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

If you don't...I'm interested in the green hummingbird.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I got my charm today from Kind. I took some pics with my cell phone...it doesn't do it justice. So much detail.
Here is a pic by itself:









Here it is next to the Oberon dragonfly charm...for size comparison:









Here is a side view of it next to the Oberon charm so you could see it's a taller than the Oberon charms:









Kind's charms are worth the money. I love it so much.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kind said:


> You guys like these charms?? I can get them to people for $9/charm plus whatever it costs to ship (regular post mail probably $1.75 to ship from Canada??). They come in a variety of colors


How did I miss your charms? They're beautiful!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> How did I miss your charms? They're beautiful!


They are really detailed, and have weight to them. He sent the charm quick too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> They are really detailed, and have weight to them. He sent the charm quick too.


I ordered the Fish and Turtle and they were shipped a couple of days ago. Now I can't wait to get them.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I ordered the Fish and Turtle and they were shipped a couple of days ago. Now I can't wait to get them.


Please post pics when you get them.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Please post pics when you get them.


I will. What color blue did you get? I got the colbalt blue.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I will. What color blue did you get? I got the colbalt blue.


I got the same blue


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I got the same blue


Good. I was hoping that was the color. I will post pictures as soon as I get them. Oberon is sending me a charm as well. They forgot to send it with my new cover so I now have 3 charms on the way. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them, but had to have them.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Good. I was hoping that was the color. I will post pictures as soon as I get them. Oberon is sending me a charm as well. They forgot to send it with my new cover so I now have 3 charms on the way. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them, but had to have them.


Sounds great...can't wait to see it. So far I have the tree of life charm, sleeping cat, dragonfly, and I'm giving two away (my son, soon 7 years old and neice age 6) a celtic horses, and butterfly charm. I love the charms. I'm making the kids into necklaces.  I really love Kind's too, thinking about getting more when finances let me.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Glad you guys liked the charms.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

OK, I got my Oberon charm today. They told me to send them which charm I wanted. I asked for the Sun charm and got the cat charm. The cat is darling, but it doesn't really go with my Hokusai Wave cover. If anyone wants it or wants to trade let me know.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> OK, I got my Oberon charm today. They told me to send them which charm I wanted. I asked for the Sun charm and got the cat charm. The cat is darling, but it doesn't really go with my Hokusai Wave cover. If anyone wants it or wants to trade let me know.


Sorry they sent the wrong one...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I got my charms from Kind today and they are so cute. The color is Colbalt Blue and matches the cover perfect. Here are some pictures of them with my cover.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I got my charms from Kind today and they are so cute. The color is Colbalt Blue and matches the cover perfect. Here are some pictures of them with my cover.


Wow, those are beautiful.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Sorry they sent the wrong one...


See, I wouldn't do such a thing.  And thanks for posting pics to both of you! Glad they are working out.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kind said:


> See, I wouldn't do such a thing.  And thanks for posting pics to both of you! Glad they are working out.


You're welcome! Thank you for selling us beautiful quality products.  They are very detailed and beautiful.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I got my charms from Kind today and they are so cute. The color is Colbalt Blue and matches the cover perfect. Here are some pictures of them with my cover.


Wow, those are some nice charms!! I might be ordering some pretty soon


----------



## TheAutomaton (May 20, 2009)

The charms with the glass "jewels" are much nicer than what Oberon is selling. I'm not trying to rain on any parades, but if you guys are looking to pick up the charms like the ones from Oberon you can get them in the jewelry making section of any craft store (Micheal's, Hobby Lobby) for probably half the price.
I distinctly remember seeing that dreaming cat one in stores when I was into beading and I seem to remember it being under $4. Hey, at least you wouldn't have to wait for them to come in the mail...


----------

